# weak buckling



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

doe kidded last night. 1st baby underdeveloped and stillborn. 2nd baby weak but was standing this morning. had to go out of town to see my mom in the hospital.when i got back, baby was barely breathing and doe was baring down. husband took baby in to feed mama's milk i milked out of her while i stayed outside to help her deliver dead baby. what can we do to save this little buck ? mama is now up and eating but recovering. gonna check in a little while to see if she has any more. i lost a doe a couple of months ago over similiar situation. don't want to lose another one. sorry for typing this way but i'm holding the little guy with a faint heart and barely breathing. husband feed him a syringe with his mama's milk. barely taking it in. sometime's he kicks in my arms.very week. i'm willing to stay up all night.what now?help.thank you


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

forgot to mention they are nigerian dwarfs


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

he just passed away. would still like to know for the next time this happens.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost him. How is momma doing? Did she pass her placentas?

When feeding weak kids, take a temp first. Do not give any milk unless that temp is at least 100 degrees. Their bodies cannot digest milk if their temp is lower than that. 

Were these babies supposed to be full-term? Did you have a due date for their mom? 

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

No, we did not have a due date but we were pretty sure it was soon. We usually get it right and lock our pregnant goats up in a stall and they have their babies that day or the day after. We did the same for this goat. She delivered a tiny underdeveloped dead baby first. Then she delivered this weak little guy. The next morning he was standing up. We thought she was done cause she went to eat and drink. I had to leave out of town to see my mom . When I came back the little guy was just laying there as momma was trying to have another. I had no idea she was having more. She is small. The baby I took out of her was way too big for her to have. After that, she acted normal and went to eat and we figured she would pass the placenta overnight. I went out this morning and she is still bearing down. She feels hard right at the underside at the back by her waist. I'm sure if she has another, it's dead. I think she does have another one in there. I try to reach in but there isn't enough room for my hand to get in. I can barely get 3 fingers in. She is a small nigerian. She had babies before with no problem. I don't feel anything at my reach. We lost a goat a couple of months ago cause a baby was stuck almost up to her rib cage(also had 2 dead babies). We saw the x-ray but could not afford the operation. I feel like a failure not being able to help this one. I can't bare this any more. We never had so many problems like we had this year. Lost a 5 year old buck too this year. My husband wants to give this up. We thought we were doing everything right and now everything is falling apart. My working doesn't help but I can't afford to stay home. I feel like I'm doing an injustice raising them if I can't be here all the time. I love them. How can I get the dead baby out without an operation. I been milking her so she contracts and she squats and nothing but blood comes out. I don't smell anything foul this time like the last goat. My husband thinks she is trying to deliver the placenta but would it take this long? Is it possible for her to pass a dead baby? We had to put the last goat down cause we felt pressured to get the baby out at the vets. I'm grasping for answers.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm probably not a whole lot of help but have you taken her temperature? I would put her on antibiotics. Penicillin is good at 1cc per 10-20 lbs. once or even twice a day if her temp is really high.

So, you "bounced" her and it you feel something hard right in front of the udder? If so, that is definitely another kid in there. I do not know much that can be done without a vet. If her cervix is closed (probably since you can't get very far in there) then she'll need a drug (oxytocin, I think) which is an Rx. I'm sorry to not be too much of a help but I really recommend getting a vet involved at this point. There's only so much we can do without their help sometimes. . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....  :hug: 

I agree ....that a vet should get involved at this point.... this is serous as you know.... if there is a dead kid or her placenta is still in there.... she should be seen...... as it sounds ...you cannot get in there yourself........  :hug:


----------

